# Avery's Photo Thread



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Avery is now home and I thought I'd start a photo thread for her.

I went to visit her at 4 weeks old:









From the breeder:









The day after I brought her home. It took her about 30 minutes for her to realized I wasn't going to eat her and then she couldn't wait to start exploring:


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

So adorable, he looks right at the camera.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

She, lol i meant she looks right at the camera >.<


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad it worked out to pick her up while we were away. I'm excited to see picture updates as she gets older!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is a little angel!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She is very very cute!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she's adorable.  Congratulations!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

She says, "Thanks everyone!"


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She is absolutely precious!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Snuggle time in the hoodie pocket:









Yum yum:









Oh crap! I've been spotted:









I'm just going to slowly make my way over here:









And hide in this transparent igloo where I can't be seen:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I love it! Very cute pictures. I love the one where he's been spotted.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I've come to realize she is the snuggly type. Although she likes to change up her snuggle spots and go exploring for new ones.

In her snuggle bag:









In my blanket:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Avery is a little doll!


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

She is posing, she knows she is gorgeous LOL!!

Hugs

JO xx


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks 

Here is one more I forgot:


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Avery has been anointing on my shoes all night and I got a video of it. I hope it works cause I'm posting from my phone. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp7vAzUh ... ata_player


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe, so cute! I love annointing videos. Avery: "look at all the room in here for pooping!!"


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't even think about her pooping in there. Luckily when I checked it this morning I didn't find anything.


----------

